
Asciinema player: open source terminal session player written in ClojureScript - danso
https://github.com/asciinema/asciinema-player
======
danso
FWIW, asciinema is something that's been posted and discussed before...what's
new is that the player can be self-hosted, as it consists of nothing more than
a JS and CSS file. This means the recording can be exported as a flat JSON
file. Previously, the only option was to host the replay on the asciinema
server: [http://blog.asciinema.org/post/self-
hosting/](http://blog.asciinema.org/post/self-hosting/)

As someone who writes a few tutorials on programming...this is a godsend.
Novices need to be able to see how the code works interactively...but it's a
real pain in the ass to render animated GIFs. Asciinema creates something that
is lightweight and just text, for all the flexibility and portability that
allows.

~~~
chrismorgan
Another option is my own <tty-player> ([http://tty-
player.chrismorgan.info/](http://tty-player.chrismorgan.info/)), which takes
the approach of being a drop-in replacement for a <video> taking as its source
format that of tools like termrec (with no modifications).

~~~
vmorgulis
Very cool (and with the slider) !

------
m6w6
See also, [https://asciinema.org](https://asciinema.org)

An impressively unexciting example can also be seen here:
[https://pharext.org](https://pharext.org)

------
baldfat
I love how this and tty-player work and just wish more people used them for
tutorials! Great work and thank you.

------
dogsandchickens
asciinema player: 4799 lines of code

script + scriptreplay: 1031 lines of code

~~~
crispyambulance
Yeeeaaah but.... there's a significant difference in functionality, don't you
think?

------
jrcii
The name reminded me of the animated ASCII Star Wars: telnet
towel.blinkenlights.nl

